# How to change font of directory listing page in apache



## prakashr85 (Jun 18, 2012)

I had installed apache2 and enabled directory listing now I want to change the font settings of directory listing page. By default it uses some font say for example arial but I need to change it to times new roman also change the font size as well. I tried with .htaccess but it doesn't inherit to all its subfolders. I have RW access to httpd.conf but dont know how to add font settings. Anyone know how to change font settings?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nbaztec (Jun 19, 2012)

Strange, .htaccess inherently propagates to all sub folders. And IIRC you have to use FancyIndexing with IndexStyleSheet and a custom CSS.


----------

